

Buying a Next Gen Console? - swiil

I am not, at least for this year... Backward compatibility killed it for me.
======
laughfactory
I will. I don't care about backwards compatibility. In fact, I'd prefer that
they completely cut the cord and make titles only for the new consoles which
truly take advantage of their capabilities.

